# What opperating system does the best other than Microsoft and Mac



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey i am wondering what opperating system i should get insted of Windows an mac. And are the othe opperating systems free. SOme one please answer me:exclaim::exclaim::exclaim::exclaim::exclaim::exclaim::exclaim::exclaim::exclaim::exclaim::exclaim::exclaim:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Linux is free. What kind of programs will you be running on the OS, and what are your system specs?


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Well right now i am using windows. I have had to reinstall windows 8 times because of a virus or a running file dies. I want it to work on my laptop I have the Acer Aspire 5000. I won't be using any games and stuff. I just want to stop installing my opperating system so often. I have like no money so i can't afford virus protectio.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You don't need to pay any money at all to protect your Windows computer. I use *Avira *(free antivirus). See *here* for more antivirus, antispyware and firewall suggestions.

If you've had to reinstall Windows because of 8 separate infections, are you visiting dangerous websites, or file-sharing, or installing software from unknown sources?

If you install one of the free Linux operating systems, you won't be able to use any of your existing Windows software as the two operating systems are not compatible, although there are Linux versions of most Windows programs available.


----------



## eveningsky339 (Jun 10, 2008)

There are several high-quality, free Linux-based operating systems available. I was "rescued" from Vista by Linux and haven't looked back; I recommend you do the same. :grin:

If you are a hard-core gamer, you may want to hold on to your Windows, considering most games are developed for use in Windows. There is nothing stopping you from dual booting a Linux and a Windows installation, though; you can find more information on that on the various Linux websites.

I recommend the Ubuntu Linux, which can be found here.

You can also try openSUSE, found here.

Fedora is also a very well-respected distribution. The author of the Linux kernel, Linus Torvalds, uses it. Check it out here.

Or, if you want to see another free OS infinitely better than Windows, take a look at Linux Mint, found here.


----------



## hititandgo (Jan 4, 2010)

I suggest your restore it then go online install AVG And Adaware from Download.com One isnt free but it only cost for a better version i personaly use this avg runs in backround so does adaware if you install a good version. If you use a older version run avg after every internet use or every week or 2.


----------

